
Show HN: Share and Critique Each Other's YC 120 Application Videos - eslaught
As per [1], this space is for people to exchange and critique each other&#x27;s YC 120 application videos.<p>Applicants:<p>Post the link to your YC 120 video in a top-level comment. See [2] for instructions. Minimize extraneous text: YC 120 applications don&#x27;t leave a lot of room for additional text anyway, so it&#x27;s best if your video can stand on its own.<p>Critiques:<p>Attach critiques as second-level comments under the videos you&#x27;re critiquing. If you need additional guidance on how to critique, I recommend Mary Robinette Kowal&#x27;s excellent infographic on the topic [3].<p>Replying to Critiques:<p>Reply to critiques only for clarification. Avoid defending yourself; arguing doesn&#x27;t accomplish anything. I recommend [3] if you&#x27;re struggling to figure out how to interpret feedback.<p>Others:<p>Avoid discussion of YC 120 itself; there have been other posts for that and you can start a new one if you want to discuss it more.<p>Good luck everyone, and don&#x27;t forget to enjoy the journey!<p>[1]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19028916" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19028916</a><p>[2]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;yc-120&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;yc-120&#x2F;</a><p>[3]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.patreon.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;manuscript-arent-11552026" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.patreon.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;manuscript-arent-11552026</a> (while intended for novels, much of it is generally applicable)
======
walletpoll
[https://youtu.be/VH1rc-JYvFw](https://youtu.be/VH1rc-JYvFw)

------
eslaught
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwB_yblD5No](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwB_yblD5No)

